# Access 2003 Formular mit AutoWert



## Fuchsei (19. Juli 2012)

Hi User, 

ich habe ein Eingabe Formular mit einem Feld das als Zähler genutzt wird. Bei jedem neuen Eintrag über das Eingabeformular erhöht sich der Zähler um 1. In den Eigenschaften des Feldes in der Grundtabelle, habe ich ganz einfach AutoWert als Datentyp und dann unter "Neue Werte" : Inkrement eingestellt.

Ist es irgendwie möglich den Zähler mit einem speziellen Ausgabeformat hochzählen zu lassen. Zum Beispiel das immer 2012. davor steht. -->Bsp. 2012.0001, 2012.0002 usw. 

Wenn das irgendwie möglich ist, gern auch über VB Code dann würds mich interessieren wie.
Kann jemand weiterhelfen

Fuchsei


----------



## Zvoni (21. Juli 2012)

Zweites Feld neben dem Auto-Feld, welches per Code zugewiesen bekommt


```
MyField="2012." & Format(AutoFeld, "0000")
```

Wird aber halt zwangsläufig vom Typ Text sein müssen

btw: bzw. anstatt "2012" die Year(now)-Funktion
Das Problem dabei ist aber, dass du ab dem 01.01.2013 dann aber einen Eintrag im Format "2013.4711" hast. wenn du willst dass das dann mit "2013.0001" anfängt ist AutoIncrement der falsche Mechanismus


----------



## Fuchsei (24. Juli 2012)

Ja so was ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wusste aber nicht genau wie ich es umsetzen sollte. Vielen Dank ich probiers aus und gib Rückmeldung wies funktioniert hat. 

Fuchsei


----------

